# Dog Ramps



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have posted this in the pets section but thought I would try here too.

We have a Hymer B544 1991 left hand drive. We are looking for a dog ramp and most are wider than the habitation door on our van. The bottom flat part, where the ramp would rest, measures 16 inches.

We are prepared to make our own if we can make it safe at the part where it rests on the door way.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Try here: http://www.barjo.co.uk/products/discounted-productsre

Small wooden dog ramp 48 x 12"

Smick


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Just found that they also do alluminium ramps on the Barjo site as well which are 16" wide if that helps ?

http://www.barjo.co.uk/products/ramps

Smick


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Smick
They look good and from a quality manufacturer too!

Will show them to Chris (who thinks we should carry on lifting 25kg dog into motorhome) and see what he says.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Discuss with Chris what potential physiotherapist's bills will look like - I'm sure he'll see sense !


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Daughter's a physio :roll: Can't fix the dog though can she? Oh no "busy" "not qualified to treat dogs" etc etc etc. So after paying for her education we have to now pay £38 a week for an vet/acupuncturist. Mutter mutter mutter.


----------

